# Assembler unter Linux



## Klunex (22. September 2004)

Hallo,

bin gerde dabei mir Linux beizubringen. Unter Windows und Dos habe ich gerne in Assembler programmiert. Nun wollte ich wissen wie man unter Linux mit dem Betriebssystem kommuniziert. Unter Dos gibt´s die Interrupts, unter Windows die Apis,unter Linux? Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.

Gruß
Klunex


----------



## Patrick Kamin (22. September 2004)

*-*

Unter Linux gibt es die Syscalls, liegen auf  80h. Eine Liste findest du z.B. hier  http://www.lxhp.in-berlin.de/lhpsyscal.html

Wichtig ist, dass jedes Assembler Programm unter Linux sich gleich im PM befindet.

Ansonsten viel Spaß mit ASM

Gruß Patrick


----------



## Klunex (23. September 2004)

*-*

Genau so was hab ich gesucht. Vielen Dank.

Gruß
Klunex


----------

